# Code Cleaner



## Legacy 221039 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi 

I've just installed code cleaner (http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/CodeCleaner.htm) as it's recommended on this website in order to prevent problems.  It's installed successfully (I checked via the control panel) but I can't see anything in the Tools menu of the Visual Basic Editor.  What does it look like on the menu?

Thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## shg (Aug 5, 2012)

In the VBE, Tools > Clean Project...


----------



## Legacy 221039 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi shg

Thanks for this!  Tried it out on my Windows7/Excel 2010 machine and worked no problem, however can't get it to work on the Vista/Excel 2007 machine.  If you know why this might be I'd be very grateful.
Mark


----------



## shg (Aug 5, 2012)

I run XP; no suggestion, sorry.


----------



## Legacy 221039 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for reply shg


----------



## Colin Legg (Aug 6, 2012)

It should work fine provided you don't have 64-bit Office installed. Try going to the Developer tab > COM add-ins and tick VBA code cleaner. If it's not on the list then click on the add button and browse to its location.


----------



## Legacy 221039 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Colin


----------

